

Ask HN: Why aren't there different articles for hacker and cracker in Wikipedia? - adamcanady

It just seems like that distinction is made a lot here, yet they&#x27;re homogeneous on Wikipedia.
======
27182818284
The majority of the population doesn't care and Wikipedia tends to reflect the
popular views. Pro-life used to mean pro-health care, free student lunch, etc,
but converted over time to be largely (exclusively?) about abortions in the
public conversation.

